
Top: Cloud Influencers - alexellisuk
https://onalytica.com/blog/posts/top-100-cloud-influencers/
======
theamk
This seems to be focused on Twitter only? I am not sure how relevant that is..
For example in our org, when we choose cloud technologies, we look at blogs,
talks, and personal experiences, and we ignore things like Twitter and
Facebook.

~~~
QuinnyPig
I'm not so sure. Number 2 on the list isn't particularly active on Twitter.

